# Where does Wilier Fall Into in Terms of Italian Cars?



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

*Where does Wilier Fall In Terms of Italian Cars?*

In terms of car speak, if... 

Colnago=Ferrari
Pinarello=Lambo
Wilier = ?

Other Italian brands?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

wilier = fiat


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

Alfa Romeo


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Alfa Romeo or Lancia.
Bianchi is Fiat


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

what about cippolini frames? Are they lamborghini?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Maserati is still available (but don't confuse with Maserati bike brand...)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

World Champion Ballan, top sprinter Petacchi, and Giro d'Italia winner Cunego all have ridden Wilier to victories.....Fiat, huh? 

**


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Erion929 said:


> World Champion Ballan, top sprinter Petacchi, and Giro d'Italia winner Cunego all have ridden Wilier to victories.....Fiat, huh?
> 
> **


Fiat Dino.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

hey at least no skoda references


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Pinarellos, Colnagos etc are mass produced in the far east, as far as I know neither of Lambos, Ferrari or Alfa are made somewhere else than in Italy. In my world all these Asian produced plastic machines are more or less comparable to Fiat, assume they all have been through sufficient R&D but it´s not a stand alone craftmansship. Please suggest somewhat more sofisticated brand to compare with Lambo or Ferrari.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

cippolini frames are made in tuscany


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I believe Wilier frames are made in Taiwan, too.


----------



## ridenicebike (Mar 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever ridden or own a Cento Uno or Superleggera? I have ridden both and they feel like Ferrari to me!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ridenicebike said:


> Has anyone ever ridden or own a Cento Uno or Superleggera? I have ridden both and they feel like Ferrari to me!


Having a Cento Uno SL (black carbon color) built up this week! Sold my C'dale SSHM. Really liked the SSHM...nothing really wrong with it, just wanted something different. And I can't lie, Wilier's bikes look gorgeous IMO. 

I was debating between the '11 Cento Uno SL and the '12 Cento Uno in the matte black. Saw it in person.....:drool:


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> I believe Wilier frames are made in Taiwan, too.


You are correct. Outsourced a few years ago.

They are somewhat common also. Fiat makes sense.


----------



## pmuller (Aug 24, 2011)

Fiat owns both Ferrari and Maserati (Lamborghini is owed by Audi), and considering that Wilier has almost a full line of bikes, going from entry level aluminum to high end carbon, Wilier is similar to Fiat indeed. But so is Bianchi, and almost all bike producers.


----------



## Erik in sac (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't forget Pagani, if you want to equate it to pure sexiness


----------



## ParisLove (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think this should be solely based on the location the bike frames are produced. Taiwan has come leaps and bounds in the past several years in carbon manufacturing and IMO are made very well, especially in terms of the mass amount they produce. I think this conversation should be based on performance and sexiness. They are all very beautiful frames and I believe they could be interchangeable with different high-performance Italian super cars...


----------

